# Rat cage - how tall?



## rhaenyra (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi,

As far as I understand Blue Cross recommend a minimum height of 50cm for rats. Would you say this is alright?

Of course there would be multiple levels, hammocks, etc.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Rats are athletic, intelligent and busy. I would say give them as big a cage as your space will allow, rather than thinking minimum requirements.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Rats don't just need height though so don't get to caught up with that. They need floor space too  roughly the minimum amount of space is 2sqft per rat. More is obviously better though

(Also I agree with @Linda Weasel )


----------



## rhaenyra (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks for your advice! I'd love to get a bigger cage, but it's just not possible at the moment so I was concerned whether a pair/trio of rats could live happily in that cage (with plenty of out-of-cage time too, of course)


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

rhaenyra said:


> Thanks for your advice! I'd love to get a bigger cage, but it's just not possible at the moment so I was concerned whether a pair/trio of rats could live happily in that cage (with plenty of out-of-cage time too, of course)


Can I ask what cage you have?


----------



## rhaenyra (Apr 10, 2021)

@Engel98 I have the Savic Plaza at the moment, which is advertised as suitable for rats (but sounds like it might be a bit small). I was hoping it would be alright, but if it's completely unsuitable I'll have to upgrade - maybe to something like the Savic Zeno 3 Empire?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

rhaenyra said:


> @Engel98 I have the Savic Plaza at the moment, which is advertised as suitable for rats (but sounds like it might be a bit small). I was hoping it would be alright, but if it's completely unsuitable I'll have to upgrade - maybe to something like the Savic Zeno 3 Empire?


To start with the plaza is fine. Initially you don't want a cage too big and interesting for them. You want a smaller one thats plain and simple. It'll help you tame them as you'll be more interesting than the cage. You'll want open hides (no roof so they can hide). An example would be 1 flat hammock, a rope to climb and one other item which they can't hide in. Look on YouTube and search ISAMU RATS. She's got lots of information, everything you could need and more.


----------

